# Ramp-up tones replace station alarm bells



## mariomike (20 Jun 2016)

Jun 17, 2016

Ramp-up tones cut firefighter, paramedic rapid-heart response to station alarms
http://www.ems1.com/health-and-wellness/articles/100380048-Ramp-up-tones-cut-firefighter-paramedic-rapid-heart-response-to-station-alarms/
Gradually increasing the volume of alarm tones will reduce fatigue, tachycardia and potentially long-term physical and psychological disorders

Ramp-up tones were replacing the station alarm bells around the time I retired. 

Not sure how it worked for firefighters, but for paramedics in quarters you had 30 seconds to press the green wall button in the garage to acknowledge the call. You then had another 60 seconds to get the wheels rolling.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Jun 2016)

Yea I don't miss the Klaxon we had at the hovercraft base. On board ship, even off-duty, you become attuned to the change of engine revs and maneuvers from the regular cruising sounds when the ship was on a SAR call.


----------



## mariomike (21 Jun 2016)

No more bells or Klaxons.  

This is the system the Department uses now,
http://www.locution.com/whos-who-client-list/


----------

